# New TOW is up



## Gary Crawford (Apr 28, 2004)

TOW #28 is up for viewing http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeek.html


----------



## cdhall (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey, I know that attacker! Another fine Tip I must say.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 28, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> Hey, I know that attacker! Another fine Tip I must say.


Dang, I thought there was a new one. Debates on this topic can be found under the title "counter torque".
Sean


----------

